
The Ethereum-blockchain size has exceeded 1TB, and yes, it’s an issue - pmontra
https://hackernoon.com/the-ethereum-blockchain-size-has-exceeded-1tb-and-yes-its-an-issue-2b650b5f4f62
======
decentralised
Again this?

No the blockchain size hasn't reached 1TB yet and doesn't seem that close at
~51GB at the moment.
[http://didtheethereumblockchainreach1tbyet.5chdn.co/](http://didtheethereumblockchainreach1tbyet.5chdn.co/)

I'm happy to discuss in detail if there's interest, but essentially the
misconception is that all previous states need to be kept. Ethereum uses the
blockchain as a state machine where each block is a state transition and the
current view of state (world state) is kept as a piece of data connected with
an account.

~~~
RobLach
All previous states do need to be kept if you aim to audit the chain, which a
lot of use cases will hope to do.

Just the chain itself already being at 51gb is also a problem since it’s so
new and has relatively non-existent volume.

Ethereum is pulling 24,000 transactions per hour on average.

Compare that to say Visa which is doing 6,000,000 per hour.

~~~
imtringued
If Etherum generates 51GB every three years at 24,000 TPH then Visa isn't
going to produce significantly less than 13TB every 3 years at 6 million TPH.
Lots of transactions require lots of storage. Visa doesn't pull any magic
tricks, it just stores more data. If storing more data isn't viable for
blockchains then they will have a hard time against centralized databases.

------
rajacombinator
It’s hard to take seriously any article that defends LN...

------
devxpy
Thank you, for finally putting this out. I was very confused as to why am I
the only one having these strong feelings against how the tech works.

I think the guys over at bigchaindb present quite an interesting solution to
the problem Blockchain is trying to solve, without giving up scalability and
speed.

[https://youtu.be/1NHHmHVCWy0](https://youtu.be/1NHHmHVCWy0)

------
nil_pointer
This is why I laughed at Bitcoin Cash's proposed "We'll make our blocks as big
as demand is", because long term that doesn't scale if every dedicated host
needs the full ledger.

